
Startup Hopefuls: Competition Can't Matter - jason_shah
http://blog.jasonshah.org/post/23275320270/startup-hopefuls-competition-cant-matter
======
jason_shah
To be clear, I do think competition is relevant. But for most startups,
worrying about competition is prematurely fought off or used as a reason not
to pursue an idea.

